# group obedience class question



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beyond a very basic class where the jumps are usually 8-12 inches, I have never been in a class where the jumps are not set for each dog - as a handler I can opt for a lower or higher jump height, but the height is set by dog.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Always set by what the handler wants to jump the dog...


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I did a couple of agility fun classes. The jumps were set by what the handler felt the dog could do. My dog DaVinci( r.i.p) had HD so his jumps were the lowest they could go. He loved agility so I didnt want to take that away from him but I made sure he was only jumping a couple of inches.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

My rally class is usually set at 16" . I have no really large or small dogs. I don't move in unless someone is getting ready to show then we move up and down as needed.. Most of my students are there just for fun anyway..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

With rally group practice classes - it's always set at 16". 

I think the trainer has to pay attention and lower the bar if they want to for their dogs. To give you an idea of the set up, our instructor stays off to the side and watches for missed exercises or incorrectly performed exercises. 

In the open type classes I've taken that have jumps... the jumps are always adjusted per dog. Again, it is the trainers' responsibility to pay attention and adjust the jumps for their dogs.

@ When we were starting novice and our teacher introduced jumps, they were set at the lowest margin (10-12" I think). This because there were puppies in our class and our dogs "didn't know how" to jump. The teacher didn't want any accidents to happen.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Option to change the height always given. If it is a little lower I always just jump the lower height (16-18) but iif the jump is over 20 I ALWAYS lower it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I got an email today saying the group I am going to practice with on Saturday wants to finish quickly so they will set the jumps to the height of the lowest dog and leave them there. Once my dog started jumping full height, and especially now that he is competing, I have always jumped him at full height. My thinking has been I want him to KNOW exactly what to do to fully clear a jump, and not have to gauge the height as he approaches. I don't want a jump ticker, or worse, a bar knocker. 

So what would you do in my position? Should I skip the jumps this time? Or am I making too big a deal out of it, and jumping a lower height shouldn't matter that much?

One area I know I will not compromise on is the broad jump. My dogs are to full distance on a broad jump within two lessons and then I never decrease it for the rest of their careers.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe ask if you can go last so you can set the jumps to what you want? 

I set jumps lower when I haven't practiced them in a while - this mainly because I know if Jacks hits the jump or knocks it over, it will be the end of the world according to him. 

But if I were prepping for show, I'd really want to work on that height/length. Because I'd want my guy to know he has to jump that height no matter where we are.

*** I guess also wait until you get there to see how big the dogs are. It might not be a big deal if your dog is the shortest one there.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Are you paying for these run throughs? I would fight it personally. As long as people are willing to get up and help out it doesn't take that long to change jump heights IMO. And you just run dogs back to back that are of similar height.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would not jump my dogs at a low enough height that they could see their dumbbell and step over the jump. If the lowest height in the group would be 20 inches, well okay but if it was 8 inches? I don't think it would be worth it - it is not a ROH at that point but more of a ROF with an obstacle. 

Can you work Flip first or last? That way the jumps could be set for his heights with a minimum amount of time spent changing the heights.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I was thinking see if you can work him last as well. Maybe it will work out and all the dogs will be his height, hehehe!

If I could not move the height I would skip the jump portion, but is there other stuff you can go and work on? Working in a group setting is such a good thing!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I'll still go, I need all the group practice I can get, just wasn't sure what to do about the jumps. I sent an email back asking if we could just have everyone in height order, and someone quickly set the jumps up/down as we went, but was told no because we would all be going "at the same time." I don't think that's actually possible to all jump at the same time, but whatever, I'm not one to rock the boat.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would go and skip the jumping portion...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I got an email today saying the group I am going to practice with on Saturday wants to finish quickly so they will set the jumps to the height of the lowest dog and leave them there. Once my dog started jumping full height, and especially now that he is competing, I have always jumped him at full height. My thinking has been I want him to KNOW exactly what to do to fully clear a jump, and not have to gauge the height as he approaches. I don't want a jump ticker, or worse, a bar knocker.
> 
> So what would you do in my position? Should I skip the jumps this time? Or am I making too big a deal out of it, and jumping a lower height shouldn't matter that much?
> 
> One area I know I will not compromise on is the broad jump. My dogs are to full distance on a broad jump within two lessons and then I never decrease it for the rest of their careers.


At this stage he needs to learn and develop that muscle memory..
Either be 1st and change it for the other people or go last ... or skip entirely!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

So since everyone will be working at the same time(but not really since they will be using the same jumps), why not have a few of the people switch the jump heights inbetween their turns? That is what I have always done with the obedience, or agility classes I have taken. Is this obedience or agility? I have done bar setting during agility runs at trials, and believe me it doesn't take that long, so I don't see what their problem is.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Another thought  Bring your jumps, that way you can set them to the proper height & width for your dog(s); set them up outside the ring area and I'll bet others use them as well!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

My group classes have always worked each dog at their own jump height...even if there is only an inch difference; I'd worry that my lazy Casey would just love to jump 16" if he was given the option, and would grow accustomed to the low height. I often set the jumps an inch taller to make him work...


----------

